# Case 895XL - MFD Issues



## Mayhill (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi all

Case 895XL - the 4WD via the MFD is not working. 
I have now checked the switch and power feed and I'm getting 12v at the switch and through the switch.

Hydraulic fluid is full.

Don't know what to check next and I'm not entirely sure how the drive engages. Have search forum and web and haven't found anything other than service manuals for over $300.

Anyone fixed one ? - all help appreciated.

thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The MFD shifts hydraulically. There is a solenoid on the right side of the front drive transfer gear case. Check that solenoid to see that it is working, and that the wire did not get pulled off by brush.


----------

